# How long does fish last?



## Fossil32 (Jul 13, 2003)

So I bought a little fillet of Talapia from my grocer and my p's seem to like it. my question is how long can i keep it in my fridge before it starts to go bad? I have one fillet in the freezer, which makes it hard to cut into pieces and for my guys to eat, and the other one is in the fridge. Ive had it for about a week and it looks fine. No discoloration or rot etc, but i worry about my p's health. any advice?


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

would you eat it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Fish fillets don't last too long in the refridgerator. I don't know how long because I always freeze any fishfood that isn't alive.

I guess you will know when the meat goes rancid by the smell.


----------



## Fossil32 (Jul 13, 2003)

so would you guys reccomend that i just freeze it and then thaw it out come feeding time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Fossil32 said:


> so would you guys reccomend that i just freeze it and then thaw it out come feeding time?


 That's what I do. 
I scrape and whittle pieces from a frozen fillet or shrimp tail, give it a few minutes to defrost, and drop the pieces in the tank.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

fish in the freezer lasts awhile 3 months+


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Fossil32 said:


> so would you guys reccomend that i just freeze it and then thaw it out come feeding time?


When I get Tilapia fillets from the store I slice it up and then I place the slices on top of a piece of saran wrap in the freezer (so that I have individual pieces) and when they are all frozen I place them in a zip lock bag and take pieces out as I need them. To defrost ,I take out a couple of pieces place them in cold water (not hot! I don't want to cook the fish) for 10 minutes or so and then its feeding time.


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

My fish eat the frozens ice cold.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Fossil32 said:


> so would you guys reccomend that i just freeze it and then thaw it out come feeding time?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

dont freeze it then thaw it then freze it etc, cut it up into pieces, freeze it, then when its feeding time take out a little frozen piece drop it into a cup of cold water, let it sit for about 10-15 minutesthen dump it into the tank, best and easiest way


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, Cut then Freeze...

Thaw out what frozen pieces you'll need for your feeding. Don't refreeze after thawing.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

why cant you re-freeze after thawing??


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> why cant you re-freeze after thawing??


 i tihkn that causese alot of bacteria growth and goes rotten


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Best food is Whole and not fillet, having the bones Gut content etc. is an important
part of the fishes diet, Try to get uncleaned smelt or frozen silversides.

You should never ever Thaw and refreeze fish as it not only causes rapid spoilage but also causes the rapid oxidation of essential nutrients.

Thawing in water also does this.


----------

